# Omega enlarger blowing bulbs



## meganbrantley (Feb 12, 2013)

I've got a 'new to me' Omega C760 Dichro.  It didn't have a bulb when I got it so I ordered a couple of ESJs that were labeled inside the machine.  They blew pretty quick.  I put a meter in the socket and found that it's putting 120 volts to a bulb rated at 82 volts.  Is that the normal voltage?  Is there a transformer between the outlet and the bulb that's faulty?  Any help is greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## bsinmich (Feb 16, 2013)

Mine has a small power brick that goes between the bulb and the timer.  Beseler has a circuit built into the head.


----------

